# Strymon DIG



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

So I ordered a Strymon DIG. Pretty excited about this one. I had bought a Free the Tone Flight Time delay and it didn't have the sound I was looking for. Hopefully the Strymon does or else I will be going back to a trusty TC Nova Delay. Going to be a bit of a waiting game but ordering through a Canadian dealer saves a bit of cash over going through Strymon direct.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty cool little unit, like much of the Strymon pedals. I have to say even with all of my non commitment with pedals I still love my El Cap, Flint and Blue Sky. They make great stuff. I do wonder when they will get away from making all these ambient and delay based effects?


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

They sound killer, I hope it's everything you hope for. I thought about ditching my Timeline for a Dig / El Cap Combo. I just don't know if I can give up the Timeline


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw the demo already, it looks pretty cool...

[video=youtube;nCz1NyKD3Fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCz1NyKD3Fc&feature=youtu.be[/video]

http://www.strymon.net/dig/


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I love delay but cannot see ever using all these wild ambient sounds that these pedals produce unless I was doing a cinematic score. I can't think of any recorded songs that I play that use them. Can someone give me some examples.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I own two echo/delays already--but for some reason, I kind of want one of these.

And Strymon is giving one away on their site.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I havent checked out this demo due to owning a flashback x4. Tomorrow im going to hook it up to my laptop and see what it can really do.

As a guy who uses ambient delays, im glad strymon and earthquaker are in this game!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my shipping notice today from guitar effects canada. If I am lucky the canada posts gods will have this to me by Saturday. Then again it's canada post...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for Canada Post. Keep us posted on delivery and thoughts after you've had a chance to try the pedal.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Latest issue of the Tone Report has a small write-up on it.
http://www.magazine.tonereport.com


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Canada post came through for me today. I spent some time with it today. It has got some great sounds in it. I find myself using the 24/96 and ADM modes the most. The modulation is great. I like both the light and deep settings on all the delays and they each will likely find and application somewhere. The delay can be more crisp than the Timeline so it's more useful for dotted eighth U2 stuff. It was the sound I was hoping to get from the free the tone flight time delay but didn't. I am going to be keeping this one. It could be improved with an LED readout and a better way to run stereo between pedals.


----------

